# Glenn McDougall in Palliative Care (Fury Guitars, Saskatoon)



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Canada's original electric guitar manufacturer has asked his family to share the sad news with the public. More information on Facebook: "Fans of Fury Guitars"

Glenn's friend and colleague, bass guitar manufacturer, Sheldon Dingwall, also in Saskatoon, telephoned this morning. Thanks, Sheldon.

God bless you Glenn and thanks for all the wonderful guitars and basses since 1962.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very sad news. I've never met him nor had the chance to play one of his guitars. I've always admired them from afar hoping one day to try one or even own one.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Such a sad news


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very sad news. Thank you for letting us know Kapn.

I made a purchase from Glenn last August. When it came time to pay, I said "what's your pleasure? Paypal, EMT, or credit card? " He said. "none of those things. Just write out a cheque and mail it to me please". "Sometimes the old ways are the best".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never heard anything but respect for Glen's work and ideas.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this.

I've been curious about his builds for a long time.
I admired him for doing his own thing and what he loved.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Such sad news. Thanks for the update, @KapnKrunch .


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Post yourself and/or your Fury here. 

Or add to Fans of Fury Guitars Facebook page. Glenn loves the customers as much as the guitars. 

Your thoughtful tribute to our historic Canadian electric guitar builder.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Saskatoon was lucky to have two great luthiers in Glenn and Sheldon, I've dealt with them both and they both were exemplary.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Both great guys that I've had the good fortune to deal with as well. I kinda remember selling Sheldon stuff. LOL 

I also had some dealings with Ed Rohner, Glenn's protege in the 70s and then went on his own and started Fretter Guitars.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Very sad news. Thank you for letting us know Kapn.
> 
> I made a purchase from Glenn last August. When it came time to pay, I said "what's your pleasure? Paypal, EMT, or credit card? " He said. "none of those things. Just write out a cheque and mail it to me please". "Sometimes the old ways are the best".


Please show us your purchase. May his last days bring him closer to his maker. We should get a thread of pics from his creations. This is THE Canadian guitar site is it not? Cheers friends.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Please show us your purchase. May his last days bring him closer to his maker. We should get a thread of pics from his creations. This is THE Canadian guitar site is it not? Cheers friends.


Here are my two Fury guitars. The new one is called a BBM-12, the old one is "Fireball" 1965 vintage. There is a Fury thread going on this site, you may have missed it. Fury Guitars

I played both these guys last night for a long, long time.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Here are my two Fury guitars. The new one is called a BBM-12, the old one is "Fireball" 1965 vintage. There is a Fury thread going on this site, you may have missed it. Fury Guitars
> 
> I played both these guys last night for a log, long time.


I am am so envious of the old Fireball, its not even funny.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am am so envious of the old Fireball, its not even funny.


Thank you.
I consider myself very lucky to have it. I was in the right place, at the right time, with the right person. The stars aligned. I've owned it since the mid 70's, and a lot of guitars have passed through my hands since then. There was only once I came close to trading it, and I backed out of that deal. Couldn't do it. The back side of the pick guard is even signed by Glenn, with the date of final assembly.

You have to admire a person who spent his whole life doing what he loves, giving everything to his passion. Never becoming rich, never becoming famous, never resting, constantly improving his product, and following his vision of turning out ultra high quality guitars at a fair price. I'd call that "living the dream". Unfortunately, they don't make people like that anymore.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Both great guys that I've had the good fortune to deal with as well. I kinda remember selling Sheldon stuff. LOL
> 
> I also had some dealings with Ed Rohner, Glenn's protege in the 70s and then went on his own and started Fretter Guitars.


Ed Rohner, forgot about him until you mentioned the name. I remember seeing one of his guitars at HEL eons ago.


----------

